# If not why not ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Chatroom!​
 If you _*DON'T *_use the Chatroom
please can you tell me why not 

Feel Free to PM me if you dont wish to give your reasons publicly 

As _Chatroom Team Leader_ I am trying to *raise awareness*
of 
FF's Chatroom and so  is needed!

 in advance 

~Dizzi~​


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

ok, I'll go first   mostly I just forget about the chat room, I forget to go in  

But also   (when I do remember) I sometimes don't go in because I'm not sure how much time I'll have and I get a bit embarrassed going in and then five mins later just leaving as if I'm not interested in chatting to people. Also in the past I've just wanted to know who's in there first, it's nice to go in and see people you 'know', if you don't 'know' them you need to make a bit more of an effort   and well, sometimes   I'm   just   too   lazy 

Shall I get my coat and leave now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NOPE 

Your reasons are perfectly valid hun and NORMAL!!!

So Thank you for your honesty   

Anyone Else


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a novice chatter and do go in when there is a single girls evening that is the only time, i preferred it when you could also see on the page who was in there and you could see a friend and then pop in

Lx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies do you ever look for updates to this thread  ( Ie Last post by/time )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149429.0 

How about arranging from the threads/pm to meet a friend in a Chat at a set time and use a sub room 

Thanks *JJ1*


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> i preferred it when you could also see on the page who was in there and you could see a friend and then pop in


Ditto- I sometimes poke my head round the door to see if there are people I know but then often I duck out if I don't recognise the names.....


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would use it more if i didn't usually find it empty. Feel silly and a little desperate just hanging out there on my own! Would be good if i got a notification when someone from my buddy list goes into the chatroom.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Would be good if i got a notification when someone from my buddy list goes into the chatroom


Thats a good idea!

In the meantime how about asking your buddies to post on the thread here ( link above) 
when you / they go in 
( generating a notification  )

Also hang around 5 mins as often people miss each other by just afew minutes, 
you can always set the timer to show you as away while you read the message boards 
So long as your sound is on you will "hear" when someone comes in 

~Dizzi~

Thanks all


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i dont go in much now to be honest because as some of the others have said, theres not a list telling you who is in chat - there used to be about a year or two ago but it disapeared


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I find it really hard to 'jump' into an exisiting conversation when I go in & sometimes it's really busy so I can't keep track of whats going on


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

most of the time I use the Internet on my iPhone and it won't let me into the chat rooms!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Because there are just not enough hrs in the day


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't go in for a few reasons but mainly cause it's so fast moving & I don't have much to say for myself most of the time so feel like I can't just sit & read & not say anything.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

everyone

We all have different reasons, and I appreciate you telling me!


Anyone else


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just to say - putting headphones on so I can work but still hear if someone comes into the chatroom is a great idea, thanks.


----------

